# Fastest Blow Through Yet?



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

For the first time in 8 years we missed the narrow window of the snow goose migration. How does this year compare to others for the rest of you...........we never saw enough to even consider setting 600 decoys.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

They were in the basins here in Nebraska for about 3 weeks in good numbers. Anywhere else it was very hit and miss.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

They were in S.E. Nodak for only a few days.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It was pretty fast!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Its over? Huh, just got off the phone with the report of 98 killed in the dekes today in SD....got to find them boyz


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I think its funny how people on here get all excited about the birds blowing through, then thinking its over well before it really is. just because you have to put a few more miles on and you don't see endless strings of birds everywhere you look, so many people assume its over. I get a good laugh out of it anyways, I guess that leaves more birds for me :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

There are always juvy flocks around after the big push... I think he was referring to the biggest concentrations blowing through faster than i can ever remember! Nobody said there wasnt huntable numbers around... For the willing and able there are always birds well after the reports cease


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah I know what he meant, I was referring to everyone else who packs it up for the year, just because 2 million adults push through in 3 days and they don't want to put on the miles necessary to find a flock of 2000 stupid juvies. I'd rather hunt a flock of 500 juvies than 1 million adults anyday.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think most are talking about the main migration and then I guess you have to ask your self how many guys to you want to broadcast about the tail end. Just a thought!

I guess a way to look at it is like this. Your young and single. You know a super hot chick that happens to be a nymphomaniac . Are you going to tell everybody about her or are you going to keep and use her for yourself? Do you want a lot of man traffic in that hole? Like I said just a thought.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

guys, your not seeing my point at all, I know what you are talking about. what I AM talking about is the 3/4 of hunters who see no point in even attampting to go out after the main push. thats where i get my chuckles from


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Last Sunday here in central Illinois we put out 700+ rags and decoys based upon the hope that ANY SOB's might migrate through and make a permanent stopover with us.

We saw just 100 birds but we killed 10 of those and I had one of my best times afield too!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 groups had shoots over 100 this morning that I know.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THE SOONER THE BIG PUSH GETS THROUGH THE SOONER THE TRESPASSERS GO HOME. RESPECT THE RESOURCE.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

JUST A QUESTION, BUT WHY DO YOU ALWAYS WRITE IN CAPITALS??? :-?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, it was by far the fastest push through of the main migration i have ever seen but I saw thousands of adult birds this weekend. In Jim Careys words...........................................................The partys just begun


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

USSapper said:


> ...........................................................The partys just begun


Enjoy it while it lasts as the more the party gets mentioned the more people will be attending.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Enjoy it while it lasts as the more the party gets mentioned the more people will be attending.


Invite only :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like an open invite to me!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha, Well Personally the comparison made by PorkChop about the nympho was one of the funniest things i've heard all day.

Other than that, Any serious waterfowler knows there are birds to be shot if you put in the time, plain and simple...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:toofunny: I just caught the nympho thing now. PERFECT analogy.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Porkchop--LOL! And yes, I was referring to the BIG PUSH............I never want that part of the migration anyway...........we shot fewer birds, but all over the dekes...........and saw 14 different species of ducks in one day. The thing I like about "post" push is the total lack of hunters!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

with everyone talking about the "post" push birds, there will be more people hunting during this time than during the main push.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> You know a super hot chick that happens to be a nymphomaniac . Are you going to tell everybody about her or are you going to keep and use her for yourself? Do you want a lot of man traffic in that hole? Like I said just a thought.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

